# Solved: Cannot open emails with Windows Live Mail



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Lately, I cannot open emails using Windows Live Mail 2012 right away. A message comes up: "A problem has occurred while trying to open this message. A problem has occurred. Please try again." The repeated sentence "A problem has occurred." is not my typo...that's the way it appears. It seems to take about a 30 second wait, before I can open the email. Once the email has been opened, you can open the email later without any delays, but if you come back to WLM after, say, 10 -15 minutes and try to open the same email again, you get the same 'problem' message. The only thing that, I think, coincides with my problem is that I switched to McAfee Internet Security. Could it be that McAfee is holding everything up? I'm using Windows 7- 64 bit OS, with Google Chrome as my browser. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's possible that the E-Mail scanner is causing your isue. Try turning off the Anti-Spam feature for the time being to see if that helps.

What E-Mail provider do you have? (Google, MSN/Hotmail, etc)


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks...I will try that. My email provider if Bell/Hotmail...I believe....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is the email address after the @ (as in @hotmail.com)?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's @bell.net I believe they use the Hotmail platform...whatever that means??
PS...I just tried to open the email I got from you and it didn't open right away...I had to click on the email several times to open it . So I guess turning the spam scanner off on McAfee didn't help matters.  
I also use Outlook.com ( the old Hotmail??) to open some emails and this problem doesn't exist there.
BTW...once you open one email, other emails will open normally as long as you don't close WLM and leave for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I just checked and it is a live platform email.

I do believe it's a Windows Live Mail issue because I get something similar where it lags on what to do with the message. I assume it's using the HTTP Protocol? (you can check the account settings for that).

For a test try Mozilla Thunderbird and see if you get the same issue. This should not hurt your emails on the server.

Outlook.com is the new one  It was created to mimic the Mail application in Windows 8


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I tried to open my emails using my laptop which has Windows 8 and WLM 2012 with the same McAfee security program and there is no delay!! I did notice before that some emails were bounced to the 'junk' file shortly before I was able to open them. I'll try Mozilla and see what happens. I'm going to turn the spam scanner in MaAfee back on.
Mozilla worked without any delays! Does this mean that I have to learn how to operate another program??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's up to you on this computer. Thunderbird is basically the same thing, just different format.

You can try to uninstall WML and reinstall it to see if that will clear out the issue.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...thanks for your input...


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I did reinstall WLM 2011 and so far it's working properly...but so did the original, for a while. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------

